# Dog Food Question?



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

I've got a Great Dane/Greyhound mix thats been having a bit of loose stool. I know both breeds can have issues with sensitive stomachs but this is an ongoing issue. I've taken him to the vet where I work and they didn't find any parasites and they gave me some anti-diarrhea meds and sent me on my way. Now that he's off the weeks worth of meds they gave me his diarrhea is coming back. My vet did make a not so positive comment about the food I'm feeding him (Innova Large Breed Dry Dog Food) but didn't tell me to switch to anything else. So I was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for large breed dry dog foods? My dog is around 90-95lbs usually but he's lost weight recently.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

I have a rottweiler and part rot / part hound both near 100 lbs each. I used to feed Innova (even before it became popular in some stores). My rott is 7 years old and he was on the regular adult from about a year on. He would have bouts of diarrhea off and on. Tried other foods, Blue Buffalo, Wellness and seemed to do the same thing. So I decided to go grain free. Started out with the Innova Prime and seemed to work. Once they had the two recent recalls (which I don't believe was there fault at all) my Petco store stopped carrying it. I switched to Merrick grain free. Did well on that food. Now due to finances, I've switched to Whole Earth grain free (also made my merrick) and we haven't seen diarrhea in almost a year. It's a little less than $40 for a 25 lb bag. I go through a bag every two weeks. They each get three cups a day, based on how many calories I want them to have. 

Have you tried grain free?


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

No, I've never thought of grain free. It always sounded like a gimmick to me. But maybe I'll try the Whole Earth, since it is cheaper than the Innova. It certainly couldn't hurt. But my dog isn't too interested in food so the most I've gotten him to eat is about 2 cups twice a day.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Max, my Rott wasn't interested too much in food either. I fed him once in the morning and once at night. He usually skipped the morning meal and would get an upset stomach because of not eating. Now he eats both meals with no problems. He really likes the food. I buy the red meat one. His PPP has been solid since starting it. 

Some dogs have a sensitivity to wheat or the grains. Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Grain free is big, wheat causes problems, second only to corn which causes a ton of problems. I've had smaller dogs for years, much longer than fish, amazing how diet wise what good & bad for both is so similar.


----------

